# Folate & Folic Acid



## vicstar (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi i am currently going through my 3rd FET cycle at the moment.  I have also done one fresh cycle.

I have been reading a lot into the difference between folate v folic acid and how our bodies absorb each.  I just wondered whether anyone knows if it is safe to take  both.  I take pregnacare conception (which has folic acid in it), extra Vit D because I am deficient, and B complex.  I have also managed to get some metafolin (folate in its natural form) and have been taking one tablet a day.  

Trying to make some small changes this cycle to see if it makes any difference.  My problem is not with implantation, but I have only been able to get to 7 weeks.

Any thoughts ladies?


----------

